# What was the 'little room' like?



## Lambie64 (Oct 12, 2009)

Good evening According to research, so says a fertility consultant, the semen quality has been shown to be affected by the environment that the male is in when he produces the specimen! So this room should be of utmost importance to a fertility clinic. 
But in my husband’s experience of two clinics, one in London (10 years ago) and one in Spain, (4 years ago) was that he was invited to use the ‘broom cupboard’ to produce the goods! It’s quite possible things have improved in the last few years, but I wonder?
I am launching a brand new fertility magazine in February and it would be fantastic for an article if I could have others experience of this very important little room. Was the room you used like a spa or more like a store cupboard? I’m happy for as much information as you would like to give, and if you want to include the clinics name, that’s fine by me. 
Thank you for your time and I look forward to hearing from you.


----------

